# Is it worth upgrade to Red from Force?



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

Is it worth the extra $700 for Red over Force? Is the difference is just weight? Are there any other differences or quality?

I am in process of spec'ing out a new bike (either Cervelo RS or Felt z25). The z25 comes with mostly Red already, but if I went with the Cervelo RS, I would likely stick with Force and perhaps upgrade the wheels over upgrading to Red. I currently run Shimano 600's on my older Lemond and want to try out SRAM on my next bike.

Also - I saw a thread about the new line of SRAM. Should I be waiting for that instead? Does this mean the 2009 will be discounted?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I have Force on a Cannondale Caad 8 and Red on a Cervelo RS. If you go with the RS, I would go Force and put the extra money in wheels. If I'm not mistaken the Z25 is Red except for the crank, right? I thought about one before I pulled the trigger on my RS. Anyway, IMO the only real difference, other than the weight, is Red does shift better and the front derailleur throw is not as long. But, I think they took care of that with the 09 Force, mine is 08. Hope this helps.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't know if this helps you any, but one of the reasons I went for Red over Rival (both 2009) is that I found Red heavily discounted and so was only a few hundred $$ over Rival and probably same or less than Force retail (that was ebay but still NIB).


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

*Avoid SRAM Red Crank set/BB*

I would not recommend using SRAM Red Crank set and BB unless they fix them. Mine are creaking like crazy no matter what I do. It was quite in the beginning and after 3-400 miles I can hear the creaks even when I'm not powering out of saddle or on hills.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I have 2007 Force & 2008 Red... love them both. The Red shifters are better than even the 2009 Rival/Force, since they have ZeroLoss shifting for BOTH shifters (not just the front). Other than that... not any significant differences aside from weight and appearance.


----------

